# Soul enrichment



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

Afra's post about musical instruments got me thinking about other things that we do unrelated to cooking that make out lives more enjoyable. I like crossword puzzles, particularly the ones in the NY Times. On my way to work, I will dig through the recycling bins in the train stations to find one.

What do you like to do?


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Hubby and I love Jeopardy...we try to catch it every night at 730..and we really enjoy playing the multiplayer version online. Now that I broke my foot and am not that mobile for the next 8 weeks I think I'll become even better at it (single player on the puter!)...


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

We enjoy crossword puzzles too, monpetitchoux! Aren't the NY Times challenging?


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Things that I do daily just for me:

I watch the France2 and BBC News having coffee on the couch with my wife and our Scottie.

I read the International Herald Tribune cover to cover.

I play three backgammon games with my wife before we take a half hour walk through the forest that is next to my office.

I watch the BBC evening News at 18:00.

I read at least twenty pages of a literature book before I go to sleep.

The rest of the time,... I work, I cook and I dream of fly fishing and olive groves.


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

Pooh, Challenge is part of the reason why I do it. Also the reason why I work in pastries. But sometimes the puzzles get too challenging. If I can complete (or even get 50%) of a Friday NY Times crossword, I become rather pleased. I'm origianlly from New York City. Started do these puzzles with my classmates during homeroom when I was 14.

I like trivia games, too. My friends like to have me around to answer all the food-related questions.


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

We play chess, guitars, piano, and I paint a bit. Looking forward to school getting out so I can get my brushes wet! We also enjoy darts . . .


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

There is nothing quit like walking through the woods finding shrooms.....you see deer, turtles, bugs,birds wild flowers.

Or going out to a farm and planting or talking to farmers....or hanging out in kitchens seeing what the "guys" are doing.

Or watching foreign movies...

Reading the NYTimes


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

Chicago Tribune everday. I get a little weird if I don't get my trib. Playing with my kids. Working on my restaurant in my mind. It will be called "JadeRose", by the way. Making my wife laugh. Yard work. I was an unbelievably wild youth. Booze, drugs ,sex, you name it. It is amazing to me how I can derive pleasure from the very simplest things in life now that I am clean and sober and free from the life I once had.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

One thing I used to do but haven't for a while, was to get a bucket of pucks, go to the tennis courts and spend hours firing on an empty goal. Roller hockey is also a blast. but now I either go out with my friends or go to the driving range and hit a few dozen balls. In my spare time I also enjoy writing menus.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I love to fly kites. Nothing like laying back on a hillside watching your kite chase the sky. I carry a little parafoil kite in my car, just in case...

Good book and a hot tub is pretty relaxing too.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I, too, love the NYT crosswords. I buy books of 50 Sunday puzzles and work on them a little each day. Yes, I admit I cheat now and then! But they keep my vocabulary and obscure knowledge sharp. Sometimes I'm amazed how often an odd word will pop up in the news, or I'll read in the paper about a person who was mentioned in a puzzle. Sometime I'll get up the nerve to do some French crosswords, if I can find some. I'd love to be able to get France2 at home to keep up my rapidly-rusting French. How is it you can receive it, Papa? I love listening to NPR, watching every cooking show I can get (without getting Food TV), and reading omnivorously. Oh, yes, and driving my red Acura 3.2 TL much too fast!! 

[ May 15, 2001: Message edited by: Mezzaluna ]


----------



## logose (Nov 15, 2000)

Besides all the activities that involve food, I like to play trivia with friends, go to concerts to listen to blues and oldies groups, read, and I enjoy swimming.
I like crossword puzzles too but I don't do that regularly.


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

Thank you so much for replying. I love getting to know you better. I feel so fortunate to have found this website. Throughout my life, various people have told me that I was born to be in a kitchen. I've often wondered if kindred spirits are alike in other aspects.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I go to bellydance class once a week, and I like to work out at the gym too. My favorite thing used to be skydiving, but it got too expensive. I am starting to learn a little bit about gardening this year, and I'm really 'digging' it!  Painting can be relaxing, but it's been awhile for that. Lately, my husband and I have been taking long walks around our new neighborhood. It's fun to explore the area, plus we get to bond, which is always good.

[ May 16, 2001: Message edited by: momoreg ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Is Ken amongst them too, Jeni?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Originally posted by monpetitchoux

Pastries is my favorite too! Also for the challenge.

My friends also rely on me for all the food-related questions in any puzzle or trivia!


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Jeni...I collect(ed) Barbie Dolls too...have tons...but ran out of room, they're all safely put away in the attic now (boxes not opened...), was hoping my little sister would someday have a little girl so I can pass them on...<still waiting!>


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I love the feel of dirt under my nails..

Like cooking,I find the most pleasure from gardening. It is another way for me to nurture,and to see ,taste and smell the fruits of your labors is to me very gratifying.
cc


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Ooooo, Momoreg! You go to belly dance classes? I am insane about belly dancing! It's something I'd always wanted to get into but never found the time. Don't think I could bend at the knees now the way it requires.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Since we are now referring to this forum as 'soul enrichment' I have to say that I write a whole lot more poetry than I play my musical instruments.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I love to garden. I have a container garden. Can't believe all you can grow out of a flower box and a few large pots. 

Since I had to give up sports, I wanted to do a manual activitiy. A few years ago I discovered appliqué. There is nothing like needle work to take your mind off things.


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

To all you chef/gardeners out there, I'm digging it, too. LOL, Momoreg! Whatcha got growing? Since I started cooking professionally, I haven't spent much time in the garden. But I have the time now as I quit my job last week. The only thing that has survived is the rosemary. I'm going to plant roses so that I can have organic roses to use in one of my desserts.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Jeni,

Can't be complete without Ken around...it's a MUST have. Barbie just sent me a PM to that effect!!!

And concerning Deb's Dolls website, LOL, I look forward!



[ May 17, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I am a big time Backgammon fan. Play about 10 games a day on average.

But my favorite relaxing activity is to sit outside on the patio very early in the morning when it is quiet and read my bible and have a cup of coffee.

I also love a good round of paint ball with my friends.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

My mom had a real green thumb, but gardening has never been my thing. I've spent so much money trying to grow things in my front and back yard. I finally got so furious that I went out and bought a whole load of artificial flowers and stuck them in the ground. No kidding, it took us three years to grow grass. The only thing I can successfully grow is mold


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Monpetitchoux, I am growing carrots, red and yellow bell peppers, string beans, shallots, tomatoes, celery, parsley, basil, cilantro, thyme, rosemary, and habaneros.

So far so good, except the celery. I can't figure out what it needs.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Jeni and Pooh:

LOL, this is hilarious!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Yoga, long drives, photography, reading, painting, sculpting, running, and shopping for kitchen "toys"


Svadhisthana


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

I like to give in to moods, I feel refreshed afterward. 

Sitting outside watching thunderstorms.

Making my own versions of Frappucino.

Writing new (and cheesy) lyrics to well-known songs.

Listening to music from parts of the world I have never been. Especially Pakistan, Algeria, Zimbabwe, Finland, etc. 

Wandering around art museums (if I can drag my husband in!)

Playing games, but only if I win.

Coming up with ideas for paintings that will never be painted because I am not an artist, but it lives in my head.

Writing letters, instead of e-mails, to friends.

Playing with my puppies with no other plan in mind.

Trying to learn Gaelic.

Reading old classics and finding quotes that have deeper meaning.

Finding a place that is silent and seeking.

(I wish I had time for this kind of thing... right now life seems too crazy....)

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Nancya, I love your line about watching your kite chase the sky. You could do a really nice poem around that line.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Gliding on the ice..., What a wonderful feeling of freedom. Flying must feel the same to birds. Kittens??? Oh, how adorable  And a baby? You have a handful of heaven in your household, Hockeypuck.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Love your post, Shimmer. You sound like a free spirit.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

LOL! It doesn't matter. When you are with the person you love, you really do have a little patch of heaven.


----------

